# Coleman lantern



## DCcam87 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a quick questions for you all. I received a coleman northstar dual fuel lantern this past christmas from my better half. Besides the obvious like globes, mantles, and fuel, what other spare parts are good to have on hand for your lantern? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You might want to get some of the little rubber "O" rings that seal the pressure plunger. They will deteriorate over time and the fuel tank won't hold pressure.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> You might want to get some of the little rubber "O" rings that seal the pressure plunger. They will deteriorate over time and the fuel tank won't hold pressure.


Old Coleman Parts .... there's a whole section on re-building and maintenance of both the Coleman lanterns and the stoves .... download the whole mess for future reference ....

not sure you can just buy just the plugger cups - it's the whole generator

http://www.oldcolemanparts.com/resources/tech.php


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> Old Coleman Parts .... there's a whole section on re-building and maintenance of both the Coleman lanterns and the stoves .... download the whole mess for future reference ....
> 
> not sure you can just buy just the plugger cups - it's the whole generator
> 
> http://www.oldcolemanparts.com/resources/tech.php


I used this site to completely tear down and rebuild a red 220A Coleman Lantern I got from a garage sale. Turns out the red 220A is a rare find and sells for over $200 in the crap condition I found it in. I got over $700 from a collector for it a few years back.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Grimm said:


> I used this site to completely tear down and rebuild a red 220A Coleman Lantern I got from a garage sale. Turns out the red 220A is a rare find and sells for over $200 in the crap condition I found it in. I got over $700 from a collector for it a few years back.


there's a Coleman collectors site attached to Old Coleman Parts ....

http://www.oldcolemanparts.com/resources/collecting.php

if you garage sale or hit the flea markets it's well worth your time to study what's collectible ....

I saw a rare Thermos brand gas lantern this morning .... the vendor wanted too much to make any profit .... pays to keep an eye out


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> there's a Coleman collectors site attached to Old Coleman Parts ....
> 
> http://www.oldcolemanparts.com/resources/collecting.php
> 
> ...


Most of the red 220 lanterns are made in Canada and are kerosene burning. I had an American made one (Kansas) and burned white gas. Most commonly found red Coleman lanterns are the 200A. The 200A is a single mantle and has a rounded globe. The 220 is just like its green counter part- double mantle with the cylinder globe.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Generators and replacement pumps wouldn't be a bad idea. I've got a bunch of old neglected 220's that I've been working on here and there. Just about every one of them needed a new pump.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> Generators and replacement pumps wouldn't be a bad idea. I've got a bunch of old neglected 220's that I've been working on here and there. Just about every one of them needed a new pump.


And don't forget the leather pump gasket.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> And don't forget the leather pump gasket.


Do you mean pump cup? I've replaced all mine with rubber. The leather pump cups work fine, until they dry out. They can be oiled, but then there is a risk of the oil getting down into the air pressure check valve and gumming it up. I'll pass on that.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

The Old Coleman website is pretty cool. I have been collecting Coleman stuff for years. I am not sure why I started. Last year I found a new lantern and a stove for $15 at an estate sale and gave it to my son. Maybe it is time to get them all working. I still have the lantern and stove we used when I was a kid and they work just fine.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

This is a good reminder for me to get all my Coleman stuff cleaned up & ready to sell. I have switched to all 12-volt LED lighting for everything (home, Bug-out-location, and all portable work lights) so I have no need for a gasoline fueled anything. I have a dual-fuel lantern and two cook stoves that'll be on ebay soon


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It is a good reminder to get your gear fixed up. I just ordered a new bail for one of our lanterns and a new drain for the cooler. 

The cooler has now cost me a total of $3! When we were living in the apartment in the city our neighbors were moving out. They were getting rid of anything and everything. They got rid of their 2 coolers by setting them next to the trash cans for some of us freegans to take. No one took this one Coleman cooler so I took a look at it. It was missing the drain plug and the previous owners used a ball of tinfoil to plug it. I know you can buy just the drain so I tucked the cooler in our garage til I had time for it.

Now seeing this thread reminded me I needed a drain assembly for the cooler ($3) and a new bail for our propane lantern ($3).


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I will follow camo2460 advice, those little pesky O-rings in time will dry up and fail at the exact moment of need, actually anything you may have that runs on fuel should have spare parts; chain saws, generators, propane lanterns or bbq`s also, is a good idea to have the metric and standard o-ring kits at home, I remember my father way back making his own gaskets from cork material and heavy paper soak in oil when times were tough ,and funny but I have rolls of that stuff and hole punches too. So look around the house for things that may fail and go shopping, also spend some time doing a little maintenance on all your toys, is rewarding knowing that your toys are in good working order. I’m sorry I talk to much but I just love mechanics……..


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

readytogo said:


> I will follow camo2460 advice, those little pesky O-rings in time will dry up and fail at the exact moment of need, actually anything you may have that runs on fuel should have spare parts; chain saws, generators, propane lanterns or bbq`s also, is a good idea to have the metric and standard o-ring kits at home, I remember my father way back making his own gaskets from cork material and heavy paper soak in oil when times were tough ,and funny but I have rolls of that stuff and hole punches too. So look around the house for things that may fail and go shopping, also spend some time doing a little maintenance on all your toys, is rewarding knowing that your toys are in good working order. I'm sorry I talk to much but I just love mechanics&#8230;&#8230;..


Spare parts are always good. For anyone interested, gasket material is available at just about any auto parts store. There are several types and various thicknesses available for different purposes. http://www.oreillyauto.com/site/c/search.oap?keyword=gasket+material


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

while the discussion is on gas lanterns and spares ....

buy gas mantles factory direct and bulk buy .... http://www.americanmantle.us/american-mantle-products/mantles-used-in-camping-lanterns.aspx


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> Generators and replacement pumps wouldn't be a bad idea. I've got a bunch of old neglected 220's that I've been working on here and there. Just about every one of them needed a new pump.


After some more work on old neglected colemans, I strongly suggest generators, pumps, and fuel caps. Knowing how to at least partially disassembly them is a huge help too. On a couple of mine, the air intake system was plugged with dirt dauber nests and other garbage. After I disassembled them and cleaned the gunk out, one worked perfectly and the other sorta works. The second one needs a little more cleaning I think.

Two of mine need the air check valve for the pump replaced. It's not an easy fix since it requires a special tool. The parts are available, but not at your local store. One also has a plugged fuel intake, so it's not drawing fuel in from the tank. I have it soaking in acetone, which may or may not fix that issue.

Store them clean and dry, with an empty, but pressurized, tank.


----------

